# Newport Coast Villas- Villa Request



## monikas (May 19, 2011)

I'm staying at NCV next month- reserved through Marriott.com.  I've never stayed there before.  They sent me an email asking for a villa request preference.  I've got 10-month old twins, a 3 year old and a 5 year old- so a stroller and lots of gear.  I know we definitely want a low floor (can you imagine being in a villa under us? Yikes!)  Any recommendations for other requests that would make the stay easier for us?  Near the parking lot? Lobby?  Does it matter what request we make since we aren't owners?  

Thanks!
Monika


----------



## camachinist (May 20, 2011)

Try the new buildings up the hill. My tenants have reported good results in the 4000 building, ground floor. They liked the views and the proximty to the pool. There is a handicap access path to the main pool adjacent to that building. I've stayed in the 4700 building most recently and the views were just of the hillside, though it was quiet on the top floor. Over the years, I've stayed in a number of the buildings and, overall, liked the new upper section and the old 2700/2800 buildings in the old part of the resort. 

I thank you in advance for your consideration regarding noise. I wish all our neighbors over the years were so considerate. It is the primary reason I ask for a top floor villa anymore. NCV's construction transmits floor impacts quite well. I remember watching the chandelier shake on more than one occasion. IIRC, the old buildings around administration/check-in have been hard refurbished so, if you don't mind the noise in that area (parking/guests/pool), it's quick and easy access to the pool area. They were pretty worn the last time I was in them a couple years ago.

Call the resort and give a few buildings and floor requests to room control and see what happens. As a Marriott guest, you should do OK. Enjoy your stay. NCV is a great place to spend a vacation


----------



## monikas (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for the info.  I realized this question has been asked a lot in the past and searched the old posts and found that 2400 and 3600 seem to be pretty popular and that 2200 is close to a playground for younger kids.  I'm going to try for those buildings and see what we get.


----------



## camachinist (May 20, 2011)

With NCV, be aware, if you don't get bottom floor in a two-story building (2400 is two-story, IIRC), you'll be climbing stairs. Elevators exist only 3 and 4 story buildings there. Ask room control about that.


----------



## HudsHut (May 21, 2011)

I just received confirmation of my room request. Definitely submit it. Most people don't, so any nice request will be considered.


----------



## RedHook (May 21, 2011)

Just sent my requests after getting that e-mail today. When are the folks in this thread going? We will be there June 18th.


----------



## RedHook (May 23, 2011)

It took NCV one day to get back to me, and I am confirmed to building 2400. I am very impressed with my first interaction with this staff.


----------



## NboroGirl (May 23, 2011)

RedHook said:


> Just sent my requests after getting that e-mail today. When are the folks in this thread going? We will be there June 18th.



We're going May 29 - June 5.  We were also assigned 2400.  It's only 2 stories?  Bummer - I asked for an upper floor.  What will my view be like?  Will I even have a view?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 26, 2011)

NboroGirl said:


> We're going May 29 - June 5.  We were also assigned 2400.  It's only 2 stories?  Bummer - I asked for an upper floor.  What will my view be like?  Will I even have a view?


If I'm right all the bldgs in the 2000s will have OK to very good views *if you are on any floor but the first floor*.  BUT the 2400 bldg is not with the other 2000s bldgs and is next to the pool. I think even the first floor of that bldgs has great views. 
here is a link to the map http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g274/camachininst/Timeshare/Newport Coast/newport_coast_map1.jpg


----------



## monikas (May 26, 2011)

We just got our assignment for the 1600 building.  How is that building for views/proximity to things?  

We are arriving June 1.


----------



## winger (May 27, 2011)

monikas said:


> We just got our assignment for the 1600 building.  How is that building for views/proximity to things?
> 
> We are arriving June 1.



see map on post #9.  That is the lower part of the resort, likely no views of the ocean, long uphill hike to the main registration building.  close to the activities/kids club.  I believe the resort still offers complimentary 'cart' pickups in case you want a free ride to anywhere else on property.


----------



## monikas (May 27, 2011)

Thank you- I appreciate the feedback.  It's hard to tell the elevation and walking distances from the map.  I'm going to call back today.  I'll ask for 4000.  What other buildings should I ask for?  I already asked for 3600, 2400, 2100- so those are a no go.  How about 2000 and 2200?  And 3700, 3800, 3900?  Keep in mind the 4 kids and double stroller- I've asked for a ground floor villa.

Thanks!


----------



## monikas (May 27, 2011)

We got moved to 4600.  That seems better.  Still a chance we'll get bumped by an owner, but I totally understand that.


----------



## twinglez (Jun 4, 2011)

Looking at the map and couldn't find the 4000 building.  Is that in the new development?

Also, any suggestion how to request? I own there but the last time I went I ended up with a view of the main road 3400 building, a door that wouldn't lock and other issues. Not happy. But a newbie and when requested a change, they said they were full.

Thanks


----------



## monikas (Jun 5, 2011)

I received an email about a week and a half prior to check in asking if I had any room requests. 

We are at villas now and have had issues with a wedding party above us the last two nights. It's been a nightmare. Friday night party was from 2-3:30 am. Took 3 calls to front desk to get it shut down. Saturday night it started at midnight and only took 1 call. I'm pretty disappointed in how management has handled it.


----------



## Serina (Jun 7, 2011)

*Still trying to figure out buildings...*

Does anyone know if buildings #3800 and #3900 have ocean views? We would also like to be near the bball area and not far from the lobby/pool area. Looking at the map, those buildings seem close but I'm wondering about the ocean view. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 8, 2011)

Serina said:


> Does anyone know if buildings #3800 and #3900 have ocean views? We would also like to be near the bball area and not far from the lobby/pool area. Looking at the map, those buildings seem close but I'm wondering about the ocean view. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


IMHO they are the best views in the resort. Every room has a full ocean view! (although we haven't stayed in the 400x-420x bldgs which would also be great)


----------



## Serina (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 13, 2011)

We have stayed in 3900 & 4100 - both have full ocean views. We have also stayed in 4200 - it sits at a different angle, so the view is back toward the hill some, but still has some ocean view. 3900 is directly above the golf putting area and basketball court. 4100 is across the street, slightly farther walk.

3700 has a view of the rolling green hills, and an ocean view from the balcony.


----------



## JMSH (Aug 3, 2011)

We have been confirmed in building 3900...does anyone have any recent experience with this location? where can I get a map of the resort? Thanks,


----------



## twinglez (Aug 3, 2011)

We just came back from the 3900 building.  We stayed on the second floor and had a wonderful view.  There are 2 BBQ's inbetween buildings.  The walk to the pool is an easy one.   You can see the BB court, the putting green and tether ball from our villa.  The noise from people playing late in the evening only bothers you if the windows are open and you are sensitive to those things.  It never bothered us.  

I started a thread about Tips at NCV..not sure how to link it here. And others added their comments as well.  It has some good information as well.


if you want a low floor ask for it, I think you should have a view as well, not sure.  In front of your patio area, if you are on the first floor, is a nice grass area with lounge chairs and tables. It will be a nice place to play close by the villa.  You will have a parking pass for parking near the villa, not hard to find a spot.  Guests have a different parking pass and park in a different location.

each building is only one villa deep, so your front door is towards the parking lot and the balcony is facing the ocean.

There should be a map on their website that is up to date.  

Next time I go I want to try the buildings north of the pool. I want to get a SUNSET view.  I could get one from teh 3900 building but didn't get to see the sun going down, just the effects from the maiin building, beatiful, but looking for a different view.



Have a great time!


----------



## camachinist (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.yesterland.com/images-timeshare/ncv-all.jpg


----------



## JMSH (Aug 4, 2011)

Apparently we have been put on the first floor....what kind of view if any will we have? Should we try for any other building in order to get on the 2nd or 3rd floor?


----------



## larue (Aug 5, 2011)

JMSH said:


> Apparently we have been put on the first floor....what kind of view if any will we have? Should we try for any other building in order to get on the 2nd or 3rd floor?



If you are in 3900 I would not change.  Ground level still has an oceanview and there are many 2nd and 3rd floor views in other buildings that are not as good as a first floor view in 3900.


----------

